# Pressemeldung: Quantum Teamangler erster Deutscher Meister im Brandungsangeln Tandem



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2017)

Pressemeldung

*Quantum Teamangler erster Deutscher Meister im Brandungsangeln (Tandem)​*







Tostedt
Quantum Teamangler Fabian Frenzel wurde beim 1. German Classic Tandem Cup mit seinem Partner Sebastian Lucklum erster offizieller Deutscher Meister im Brandungsangeln. Mitte März hatte die S-E-A (Sea Event Association) e.V. in Kooperation mit dem Deutschen Meeresangler Verband zu dieser Veranstaltung nach Rudkøbing (Langeland, Dänemark) geladen.

Dieses Tandemangeln wurde nach internationalem Standard ausgetragen, d.h. es wurde pro Angler nur mit einer Rute und mit drei Haken gefischt. Fabian Frenzel aus Freden und Tandem-Partner Sebastian Lucklum aus Obermarschacht saßen am ersten Wertungstag im Sektor Løkkeby. Bei Dauerregen musste um jeden Fisch gekämpft werden. 
Im Hellen hatten die beiden noch Schwierigkeiten, mit ihren Nachbarn mitzuhalten; im Dunkeln wendete sich jedoch das Blatt und sie fanden die richtige Entfernung auf einer Sandbank, auf der sich die Plattfische aufhielten. Die richtige Vorfachwahl war an diesem Tag mitentscheidend. 
Am Ende waren in diesem Sektor zweimal 15 Fische „hoch“, aber das Duo Frenzel/Lucklum hatte aufgrund der höheren Fischpunktezahl die Nase vorn: Platzziffer 1 im Sektor!

Am zweiten Tag am Strand von Botofte war das Angeln auf sehr hohe Distanzen angesagt. Hinter einer großen Sandbank in einer tieferen Rinne lagen die Plattfische. Hauptsächlich stattliche Flundern und Klieschen waren hier zu fangen. 
Am Ende konnten die beiden 20 Fische auf die Messlatte legen, was wieder zur Platzziffer 1 im Sektor reichte. In der Summe Platzziffer 2 – ein ideales Ergebnis! Fabian Frenzel zeigte sich überglücklich: „Dieses Ergebnis kam nur zu Stande, weil wir uns beide blind verstehen und die Stärken jedes Einzelnen gezielt eingesetzt haben!“


----------

